# Thinking Ahead



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

would like to go to baltimore for a ballgame, can anyone suggest campgrounds close to ballpark.

Thanks Jmac


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Closest one would be Merry meadows, use to be Morris meadows. Its about a 30-35 min drive but is out in the country and just off the highway. other then that there is one down by DC called Cherryhill, but i havent been to that one and it is 45-hour away


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.capitolkoa.com/

Michael


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Michael. Have you stayed here before?


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> Michael. Have you stayed here before?


So but true, no. The only "local" campground that I have stayed at was Rambling Pines: http://ramblinpinescampground.com/

Rambling Pines is about 40 minutes outside of the Baltimore metro area.....straight shot off of I70.

Michael


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about rambling pines. Nice place there. i would take that anyday over camping in almost downtown dc


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We really enjoyed teh Duncan Family Campground. It's probably not super close to there though. It's not far from D.C. though.


----------

